# Breeding to Tietse 428 (Friesian)



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I know nothing about him but your mare is absolutely stunning! Good thing I'm not a thief and I have no place to keep her


----------



## suziramous (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you! I am really excited to breed her


----------



## marcell8 (Aug 13, 2013)

*tietse 428*

I own a Tietse foal and absolutely adore him, from the day he was born, he had the most lovable personality and at 1 year and 3 months he is quite a handsome and stunning colt.


----------



## suziramous (Nov 8, 2012)

marcell8 said:


> I own a Tietse foal and absolutely adore him, from the day he was born, he had the most lovable personality and at 1 year and 3 months he is quite a handsome and stunning colt.


Do you have any pics of your tietse baby? I'd love to see!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

I was just going to ask how you were able to breed to him, since he's an approved stallion and they could get in big trouble (i.e., lose their license by breeding to anything other than an approved mare). But I just read that his breeding license was revoked in January of 2012. I quote, "The stud book stallions Tietse 428 Sport (Reyert 337 x Oepke 266) and Tsjabring 429 Sport (Brandus 345 Sport x Tjimme 275) no longer have a breeding license. The offspring of these two stallions were unconvincing." 
Doesn't mean they weren't beautiful foals, just means there weren't enough of them with the desired traits to improve upon the breed. It's hard to know what the foal will look like, especially with the quarter horse blood. 

Glad Tietse is still making a living and got to keep his "crown jewels!" Lol! :lol:

For pictures of purebred Tietse foals, you might google his name under the Horses for Sale on the FHANA website. I'm sure there are a few for sale that would have good pictures.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, I looked him up too, Turkish. 

No FHANA approved stallion can outcross to non-Friesian mares, but since his breeding rights were revoked I guess his owner decided to open him up to all comers. With a stud fee of $1,800 I'm sure they're getting everyone and anyone who wants to breed to a 'magickal' Friesian. 

His owner needs to quit stating he's 'FHANA approved' though, because he no longer is.


----------



## marcell8 (Aug 13, 2013)

*tietse 428*

His license to reproduce (FPS studbook, FHANA )has been revoked since Jan 2013. I own a full bred Friesian foal born May 2012 (last Studbook foaling year for Tietse 2012). I also know Tietse's owner, Susan, who lives about 8 minutes away from me. She is still selling semen at a lowered price.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Not according to the FHANA website. Their report is dated January of *2012*. If you have a 2012 foal, Tietse was still approved in 2011 when the mare was bred so the foal should be eligible to attend a keuring and get a rating.

I personally don't have a dog in this fight because while I think Friesians are lovely horses, they don't interest me in the slightest. It's just that his owner is still claiming he's FHANA approved when he's not, and that's misleading as well as dishonest.


----------



## marcell8 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes my foal is registered with the FHANA main studbook as he was born May 25, 2012, my mistake, it was revoked Jan 2012. I am not sure what she is claiming in terms of his approval, but his foals are gorgeous. I don't know how to post pics of my foal, on here cause I am new, but if you go to excalibur friesians, it is her webpage, and his semen is still on sale.


----------



## marcell8 (Aug 13, 2013)

His breeding fee is $350 for 3 inseminations if you wanted to know, I think this is for 1 stud fee, Breeding
Suzi, if you want to give me your cell phone # or email addy, in a private message, I can send you lots of his pics, as I have taken most pics on my cellphone


----------



## marcell8 (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.excalibur-ltd.com/Tietse Offspring/Pictures of his past foals, I love in particular, that my foal has his movement. While some don't care much for this breed, I love it and don't have one mean thing to say about them. Their temperament, movement, and willingness to work is really something that I am proud of (speaking on my own personal experience). Just as a defense for Tietse, he is a great stallion.


----------



## marcell8 (Aug 13, 2013)

Friesian Horses for Sale at FriesianHorses.eu - Young Horses & Foals, at the bottom of this page is a yearling friesian filly in Holland by Tietse.


----------

